# With NAMM Looming, Nick Seeks Your Advice and Feedback!



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

As most of you know, NAMM 2010 is only about a week away. I'm super excited to be going again. Last year's event was the absolute highlight of my 2009 for many reasons. Looking back at the '09 picstory I posted last year and just pondering future plans, I thought I might seek the opinions of my buddies here on Sevenstring.org. 

While I certainly have some exciting plans already in the works which I'll announce soon, I thought I'd reach out to you guys and see if you had any thoughts on new brands you think I should look into joining forces with? Anything cool I overlooked? Any new brands I may not be familiar with? Anything really cool that you guys love that you think I should look into? What would YOU want to carry if you were in my position as a dude running a high-end shop?

NAMM is a great opportunity to try out products and sit down with the creative people responsible for those products. So now would be as good a time as ever to get your feelings and see if I can help make my trip even more productive  I already have a lot of meetings scheduled but I have _plenty_ of free time still so I'm all ears!

Thanks in advance!

PS: I thought about posting this in dealer section but I'm not selling anything, just seeking your feedback as a comrade


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Nick, sorry I couldn't make it over to your place while I was in the area.

The coolest high end gear I've seen that you don't carry would be Soldano amps IMO. Mesa gear is always a popular thing too, though every GC carries them.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Hey Nick, sorry I couldn't make it over to your place while I was in the area.
> 
> The coolest high end gear I've seen that you don't carry would be Soldano amps IMO. Mesa gear is always a popular thing too, though every GC carries them.



Soldano is a cool idea, I forgot about them. I'll pay them a visit.

Mesa? Yeah... very well made stuff but you made the big point: you can get them anywhere, really not advantageous to me.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 6, 2010)

I would be interested to hear how you think the SLO stacks up against its more modern competitors. The thing has been pretty much unchanged for 20 years as far as I know. It's my favorite amp from what I've played personally, but I haven't had a chance to really try any of the brands you carry.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I would be interested to hear how you think the SLO stacks up against its more modern competitors. The thing has been pretty much unchanged for 20 years as far as I know. It's my favorite amp from what I've played personally, but I haven't had a chance to really try any of the brands you carry.



I will definitely check the SLO out. I honestly have never spent much time with a Soldano before. I'm using an SLO model on the Axe-FX for one of the tracks on my band's EP though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2010)

How about Bogner? While those Alchemist amps can be found at GC, the "real" stuff still can't be. Such as XTCs, Ubers, and Shivas. Supposedly they're coming out with an amp called the "Goldfinger" this year. It's supposed to be a combination of Shiva and XTC. Interesting stuff. 

I second the idea of checking out Soldano, great stuff.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How about Bogner? While those Alchemist amps can be found at GC, the "real" stuff still can't be. Such as XTCs, Ubers, and Shivas. Supposedly they're coming out with an amp called the "Goldfinger" this year. It's supposed to be a combination of Shiva and XTC. Interesting stuff.
> 
> I second the idea of checking out Soldano, great stuff.



Bogner is most definitely already on my radar but I appreciate the recommendation bud. I really dig their stuff, I hope to meet with them at NAMM. I have another major amp company that's coming on board soon that I think a lot of people here will be VERY excited about. Stay tuned.



HAUCH said:


> Smarvo Electronics Inc.





Too easy man, too easy...


----------



## etiam (Jan 6, 2010)

Soldano is a good suggestion if you're looking to carry (and have the market to support) revered, boutique names. 

For a bit of a 'huh' factor, maybe check out 3rd Power amps. And, browsing through your site, I'm surprised not to see more in the way of pedals; considering the focus of the shop, I would have hoped/expected to see a selection of Maxon, Xotic, or similar overdrive pedals. So, then, I might suggest hitting up some of those manufacturers and seeing what they have to offer? 

Were graduate classes not starting next week--perfectly awful timing--I might have tried to swing my way down to NAMM also, but alas. Carry the 7-string torch.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 6, 2010)

I would love to see Parker guitars on your site. Especially the Dragonfly. That guitar is the ultimate thing on my wish list.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

Metalus said:


> I would love to see Parker guitars on your site. Especially the Dragonfly. That guitar is the ultimate thing on my wish list.



I actually did post some of the Parkers I ordered on my website last week. There's going to be some huge Parker news/changes coming next week, so stay tuned.

Thanks for the Dragonfly tidbit, I really had no idea people dug those. After the new models are revealed, let me know which ones tickle your fancy 



etiam said:


> Soldano is a good suggestion if you're looking to carry (and have the market to support) revered, boutique names.



That's exactly what I'm going for, so yeah!



etiam said:


> For a bit of a 'huh' factor, maybe check out 3rd Power amps. And, browsing through your site, I'm surprised not to see more in the way of pedals; considering the focus of the shop, I would have hoped/expected to see a selection of Maxon, Xotic, or similar overdrive pedals. So, then, I might suggest hitting up some of those manufacturers and seeing what they have to offer?
> 
> Were graduate classes not starting next week--perfectly awful timing--I might have tried to swing my way down to NAMM also, but alas. Carry the 7-string torch.



I'd love to carry more pedals, but since I don't get a lot of walk-in traffic right now as I operate primarily online (since my retail store is so new), I just don't get a lot of requests for those. I do way better with amps, pickups, and guitars. That said, I am starting to add more pedals and welcome the suggestions. I have Eventides, MXRs, Hughes & Kettner, and I plan on ordering some Tech 21/BBE stuff eventually since they're the same company as G&L guitars who I work with. 

I am already familiar with Maxon and have considered them, but I have not heard of Xotic. I will have to check them out. I'm also thinking about carrying ISP stuff, since I 'Decimator' diehard and I hear they make other nice products.

This is great, I really appreciate the suggestions/feedback. This is exactly what I was hoping to see


----------



## etiam (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm just amazed that you've been able to amass the inventory you have already, so congratulations to you there. As one involved in the business, I'm actually kind of interested how that start-up process happened. Is there some thread I could read, so as not to hijack this one? 

Xotic are pretty neat. Their BB Preamp and corresponding Plus models are comparable to some Maxon ODs in how they can really effectively shape or 'juicify' distortion, as opposed to being the actual distortion source. At least, that's how I've used them. 

Another pedal manufacturer I haven't been able to try out yet, but am very intrigued by, is Emma. They're based in Denmark, and their oddly titled pedals have been endorsed by a few impressive names. 

When you say H&K pedals, are you taking about the Rotospheres and such...?

Also, the Eventide TimeFactor looks like the coolest pedal of all time. Going to get my hands on one of those someday, after some other priorities are handled. 

As far as other amp companies: 

Blackstar is allegedly the "UK's fastest growing amp company" and have a few impressive features without costing too god-awfully much. They are, however, evidently a GC house brand and are made out in the Pacific. 

Is there a reason you don't carry Engl? Given the Framus, H&K, and expressed interest in Bogner, Engl would round out the quartet of infinitely potent German manufacturers...

Just thinking extemporaneously, two North American, sorta boutique lines I see metal guys really getting into are Peters and Splawn. I know Splawn are sometimes sold in stores--not sure about Peters. Don't know whether either is large enough to make a run at NAMM, though.

EDIT: 

On the guitar front, pretty much the coolest guitars I've seen recently that didn't seem like 'just another super-elite US custom shop wankery' were Flaxwood. They're based in Finland and present themselves as a 'green' company that uses emulsified extrusion to create body shapes, plus a few other unique qualities. Bionic guitars, practically, that play tremendously well. Pretty expensive, though. 

I also wish more people in the US were Mayones distributors. They seem to have a pretty good handle on metal endorsees and make some gorgeous instruments that remind me a bit of Caparison, but with less of a extended range focus.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 6, 2010)

Blackstar are NOT a GC house brand. They are made by a couple of engineers from Marshall.

i was gonna say. id like to hear your opinions about the Blackstar series one 200.

and if there is gonna be a Vetta III anytime soon.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

etiam said:


> Is there a reason you don't carry Engl? Given the Framus, H&K, and expressed interest in Bogner, Engl would round out the quartet of infinitely potent German manufacturers...



The reason I don't carry ENGL is because in the past they told me they had enough dealers in my area. However, they contacted me out of the blue the other day and asked to meet with me at NAMM, so I have a feeling that we might be able to work something out after all. I don't know why else they'd request a meeting with me.

I never pressed the issue with ENGL, because in all honestly I'm not a huge ENGL fan, except for a few models such as the Invader. They're nice but it's just not my thing. That said, I get requests for them _constantly _so it would be foolish not to want to work with them. I also am intrigued by the Fireball 100.



etiam said:


> Just thinking extemporaneously, two North American, sorta boutique lines I see metal guys really getting into are Peters and Splawn. I know Splawn are sometimes sold in stores--not sure about Peters. Don't know whether either is large enough to make a run at NAMM, though.



I've never heard of Peters, will add them to my list. I'm more familiar with Splawn, but it's another brand I've never really spent enough time with.



etiam said:


> I'm just amazed that you've been able to amass the inventory you have already, so congratulations to you there. As one involved in the business, I'm actually kind of interested how that start-up process happened. Is there some thread I could read, so as not to hijack this one?



Thanks man, I am amazed too. I'd be happy to tell you the story of how it went down sometime. It's a long story though so it would have to be over the phone or AIM or something. I've worked really hard, and it's been a slow process, but that's how it has to be done when you're starting from scratch with no money.

There's no thread with the story of how it happened, but I'd be happy to share it with you sometime. There are threads that do sort of track progresss (the original 'hey im starting a store' thread, the 'i finally got a storefront' thread, the NAMM one, etc).



etiam said:


> Xotic are pretty neat. Their BB Preamp and corresponding Plus models are comparable to some Maxon ODs in how they can really effectively shape or 'juicify' distortion, as opposed to being the actual distortion source. At least, that's how I've used them.



Ah yes I've heard of that. That sounds a lot like the MXR GT-OD. I'll have to jot those down.

What's awesome is there's a NAMM app for the iPhone, so I can look up these companies and find them on the map, get their contact info, etc. Very cool.



etiam said:


> Another pedal manufacturer I haven't been able to try out yet, but am very intrigued by, is Emma. They're based in Denmark, and their oddly titled pedals have been endorsed by a few impressive names.



Cool. What impressive names would that be?



etiam said:


> When you say H&K pedals, are you taking about the Rotospheres and such...?



Yes, they have incredible pedals. Just incredible. Expensive though. 

Guitar amps by Hughes & Kettner - TubeTools



etiam said:


> Also, the Eventide TimeFactor looks like the coolest pedal of all time. Going to get my hands on one of those someday, after some other priorities are handled.



Yes the TimeFactor is the best delay pedal on the market IMO. I use their 'PitchFactor' model in my live rig, which has delays/chorus/etc on it too. I love it.



etiam said:


> As far as other amp companies:
> 
> Blackstar is allegedly the "UK's fastest growing amp company" and have a few impressive features without costing too god-awfully much. They are, however, evidently a GC house brand and are made out in the Pacific.



Anything that is going to be prominent at Guitar Center I have no interest in being associated with, unless it's obscenely good. I'll check it out though. Not sure I want to carry tube amps made in Zaire either.



etiam said:


> On the guitar front, pretty much the coolest guitars I've seen recently that didn't seem like 'just another super-elite US custom shop wankery' were Flaxwood. They're based in Finland and present themselves as a 'green' company that uses emulsified extrusion to create body shapes, plus a few other unique qualities. Bionic guitars, practically, that play tremendously well. Pretty expensive, though.



Flaxwood sounds familiar. I think a company I already deal with distributes for them, so I could probably get with them if I wanted. Naturally I'd need to check them out first, hopefully they're at the show.


----------



## etiam (Jan 6, 2010)

Signal, thanks for the correction. What I should have said is that there are rumours of connections between Blackstar and Guitar Center that other dealers interested in the brand should consider before signing on. 

Maybe an British alternative to them that isn't either Vox or Marshall could be Cornford? I played one of their combos (actually used it to test out some Maxon and BB pedals not too long ago) and was duly impressed with the tone quality at relatively low volumes. 

For Emma pedals, the ReezaFRATzitz was the OD pedal I had heard the most about. They've got a handful of others that do some interesting things for guitar as well as bass. The most prominent user that comes to mind right away is Tue Madsen, who'se produced a swath of pretty popular metal artists, including The Haunted, etc. (I personally prefer At the Gates, but one can't argue too loudly against record sales.)

Flaxwood distributed is handled, at least in the Midwest, by the same folks who do Sandberg. Perhaps other companies as well, I'm not sure. 

Nice job on being sought out by the Engl folks. Speaking of Midwest distributors, the only one I know of hereabouts (linked to a German piano room) is presently blowing out its inventory, and I don't know if they play to restock. So maybe they're having some dealer turnover? 

Nice to hear about the PitchFactor, too. The TimeFactor seems like it might be a little daunting for live usage--is the PitchFactor a little more straightforward? The only other multi-effect digital delay pedal I've seen receive that exuberant of praise is the Empress Super Delay. 

Flaxwood: 

Flaxwood - Rautia

It was a joy to find a humbucker equipped guitar that hard rock/metal players could use that had that kind of tremolo unit. Typically it's either fixed-bridge or floating with fewer options in between. Part of what makes the Ernie Ball models more attractive.

Last I knew, they had a minimum order of around three or so.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 6, 2010)

Check out the suhr modern 7 please!!


----------



## Samer (Jan 6, 2010)

etiam said:


> Signal, thanks for the correction. What I should have said is that there are rumours of connections between Blackstar and Guitar Center that other dealers interested in the brand should consider before signing on.
> 
> Maybe an British alternative to them that isn't either Vox or Marshall could be Cornford? I played one of their combos (actually used it to test out some Maxon and BB pedals not too long ago) and was duly impressed with the tone quality at relatively low volumes.
> 
> ...



Who is blowing out their ENGL inventory?


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 6, 2010)

Guitars-Suhr,sir
Grosh 
Tom Anderson
Vigier
Nash
Collings
DeVries;-p

Amps-Bad Cat
Alessandro
Top Hat

Effects-Keeley
Barber
Death By Audio


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Check out the suhr modern 7 please!!



I've definitely been planning on checking out the Suhr booth, I'll snap some pics of the 7 and post some thoughts upon playing it.



White Cluster said:


> Guitars-Suhr,sir
> Grosh
> Tom Anderson
> Vigier
> ...



Thanks for the recommendations. I'm actually already a Vigier dealer though. I'll check out some of those other brands


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2010)

Soldano
Bogner
Suhr / CAA
Xotic
Fulltone
Majik Box
Keeley


----------



## IDLE (Jan 6, 2010)

Take videos if you can too! Especially of the suhr .

I'll be happy with any pictures though, thanks in advance.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 6, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Take videos if you can too! Especially of the suhr .



Yeah I was going to ask this too... if your camera takes video (or someone could loan you a video camera to take to NAMM this year), please take some vids of the Suhr stuff and the new Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet... people keep talking about how great it is and then I saw a bunch up for sale soon after they were purchased so I'm curious if they really do sound good in person or not. 

Not too much I'm interested in at NAMM this year aside from the Suhr Modern 7 and if you could, please take pics of the Suhr PT100 (it's a new model with midi and redesigned asthetics that will debut at NAMM) if you don't mind!  Also please take some pics of the Ibby RGD and ask if it's definitely bassword or not!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 6, 2010)

Let me mention a few folks that might be a bit esoteric:
StarrLabs: Starr Labs If you get the chance to natter with Harvey, take a peak at the Starrswitch's, too.

Pigtronix: Pigtronix | Futuristic Analog Technology

Terratec: AXON News :: AXON ::

Eden: Eden Electronics - The Leader In Bass Amplification Technology. Bass amps, Bass Combos, Bass Cabinets.

Have fun and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Soldano
> Bogner
> Suhr / CAA
> Xotic
> ...



Thanks Steve, good list there. I'm actually going to give Bogner a call today and try and schedule something. I've been meaning to for a while now.



Samer said:


> Who is blowing out their ENGL inventory?



I believe he's referring to houseofenglamps, looks like they're going out of biz.


----------



## etiam (Jan 6, 2010)

Samer said:


> Who is blowing out their ENGL inventory?



There isn't too terribly much left, but here you go:

Engl Amps USA - House of Engl Amps

It's a room attached to the Grand Piano Haus in Skokie.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 6, 2010)

That's rad as fuck.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 6, 2010)

Guitars/basses:
-Dingwall basses -fanned-fret 34-37" monstrosities; just released the Combustions, which are sub-$1500 while the majority of their models are $2500+; VERY few dealers and a large array of options
-Suhr - if you can get their pickups, especially once the seven-string Aldrich pickups hit, you'll probably be pleasantly surprised; the Aldrich is my pickup of choice

Amps:
-Blackstar - Their Artisan stuff is rare in GCs and utterly fantastic, and the HT-5s and Series One amps are fantastic-sounding and great value for money; the pedals are very, very good.
-Budda - Great rock/hard rock amps in the Superdrive 18 and 30, while the 45 and 80 have serious attack and punch for heavier stuff; incredible touch sensitivity and complexity; not many dealers either (my amp of choice)
-Soldano - Although the Hot Rod Deluxe I tried was less than stellar, the SLO is an industry standard at this point.
-Cornford - Rare as hen's teeth in the US, fantastic sounds at a variety of feature/volume levels. Truly amazing amps.
-THD (Audiophile's dream amps; very versatile, and their Yellowjacket accessories allow strange tube swaps such as EL34s/6L6s for EL84s)

FX/Accessories:
-Source Audio - Some sounds you won't find anywhere else, like the new updated Multiwave Distortion; few dealers and small company
-Keeley - you'll probably sell a million compressors on Bulb's endorsement alone


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 6, 2010)

second cornford and barber

edit: and zvex would be cool


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I was going to ask this too... if your camera takes video (or someone could loan you a video camera to take to NAMM this year), please take some vids of the Suhr stuff and the new Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet... people keep talking about how great it is and then I saw a bunch up for sale soon after they were purchased so I'm curious if they really do sound good in person or not.
> 
> Not too much I'm interested in at NAMM this year aside from the Suhr Modern 7 and if you could, please take pics of the Suhr PT100 (it's a new model with midi and redesigned asthetics that will debut at NAMM) if you don't mind!  Also please take some pics of the Ibby RGD and ask if it's definitely bassword or not!





IDLE said:


> Take videos if you can too! Especially of the suhr .
> 
> I'll be happy with any pictures though, thanks in advance.



I definitely will guys. I don't know if you remember my NAMM 2009 picstory but I took pics of just about everything I could find. I'll do the same this year. I have a mini-HD camera now so I will be taking videos as well 

I'll be thoroughly inspecting everything, including the Suhr and the new Ibanez stuff. I won't really need to 'ask' if it's basswood or not, they usually have the specs right next to the guitar on a laminate. I'm more interested in how the Ibanez plays and feels, as a lot of their recent stuff has felt junky and chunky to me.



phaeded0ut said:


> Let me mention a few folks that might be a bit esoteric:
> StarrLabs: Starr Labs If you get the chance to natter with Harvey, take a peak at the Starrswitch's, too.
> 
> Pigtronix: Pigtronix | Futuristic Analog Technology
> ...



Thanks man. I'm not sure I'm ready to take on bass amps just yet but I'll scope it out


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks Steve, good list there. I'm actually going to give Bogner a call today and try and schedule something. I've been meaning to for a while now.



Not sure if he's going to NAMM, but might be interesting to see if Fortin would be interested in having a US dealer. Fortin Amps


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Not sure if he's going to NAMM, but might be interesting to see if Fortin would be interested in having a US dealer. Fortin Amps



Fortin is not on the exhibitor list so probably not.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think he even has a canadian dealer.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2010)

Fortin might still be worth talking to, from what I've heard his amps kick ass and IIRC he's planning on kicking up production once he introduces the Natas early this year


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Fortin might still be worth talking to, from what I've heard his amps kick ass and IIRC he's planning on kicking up production once he introduces the Natas early this year



Thanks for the heads up. I usually won't stock brands I'm not familiar with ahead of time, so I can know what I'm talking about when talk about you know? Maybe Fortin would be willing to send me a sample to try.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 6, 2010)

Just my  but guys like Peters and Fortin (although sound cool) are not large enough to be looking at Distributors.

This year's been pretty quiet on the NAMM front.... The only things I'm interested in is the (already mentioned) Suhr 7 modern, Mesa Boogie's newly designed Triple Recs, Ibanez RGD7 and RGA8. I am curious though if Eventide is planning any sort of Reverb 'Factor' pedal as it was poked/addressed a few times on their forum (fingers crossed) by customers and their R&D staff.

Also (and I imagine you'll be checking out their booth anyways as a distributor) I REALLY want to know if Rivera has anything new for '10.  They've been awfully quiet and I'm dying to know if the Sub cab line is evercoming back......


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

Decipher said:


> Just my  but guys like Peters and Fortin (although sound cool) are not large enough to be looking at Distributors.
> 
> This year's been pretty quiet on the NAMM front.... The only things I'm interested in is the (already mentioned) Suhr 7 modern, Mesa Boogie's newly designed Triple Recs, Ibanez RGD7 and RGA8. I am curious though if Eventide is planning any sort of Reverb 'Factor' pedal as it was poked/addressed a few times on their forum (fingers crossed) by customers and their R&D staff.
> 
> Also (and I imagine you'll be checking out their booth anyways as a distributor) I REALLY want to know if Rivera has anything new for '10.  They've been awfully quiet and I'm dying to know if the Sub cab line is evercoming back......



Yeah I'll check out those new things, but really most people don't even know about all the badass stuff _already _available from lots of companies. So, that's something I'll likely be focusing on with my pics/videos. An RG is still an RG you know? That doesn't excite me too much but I'll be certainly documenting those as I did last year.


----------



## dpm (Jan 6, 2010)

Check out MI Audio, I think they'll be there. The MI pedals are great and so is the Revelation amp. Looks like they might be releasing a new high gain amp at NAMM - MI Audio Amplification

Red Witch pedals from New Zealand are excellent too. If you're considering getting into that side of things they're worth a look.


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe look into Red Witch pedals? They're pretty boutique but sound killer (to me anyways). Not sure if they do the whole NAMM scene or not though.


----------



## dpm (Jan 6, 2010)

Red Witch will be at booth #5561 according the the newsletter that just landed in my email


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm only going to go Amps cos pedals, well, there's just too many 

- Fortin
- Revolt
- Laboga
- Mako
- Splawn
- Orange?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

dpm said:


> Red Witch will be at booth #5561 according the the newsletter that just landed in my email



I'll look Red With up, thanks Danny.



Demoniac said:


> I'm only going to go Amps cos pedals, well, there's just too many
> 
> - Fortin
> - Revolt
> ...



I've been considering Orange for quite some time, not sure if I'm ready yet. Someday though. Fortin isn't going to be exhibiting there, neither is Mako. The others I'll check out.

I scored a meeting with Bogner today, so who knows I may be hooking up with them. Depends though, as there's another dealer not super far from me.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 6, 2010)

Bogner would be cool, I was jamming with a friend last weekend, his Ecstasy was sooo thick, and the bogner 412s are just incredible sounding. We had it just above talking volume, and it was already thick and juicy as hell, and not a hint of fizz or harshness. 
Makes me GAS for a bogner 412, eventhough I'm only playing in my bedroom.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 6, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I've been considering Orange for quite some time, not sure if I'm ready yet. Someday though. Fortin isn't going to be exhibiting there, neither is Mako. The others I'll check out.



I'm not sure how "boutique" Revolt are, but from what I've heard/seen, they're pretty awesome tone-wise. Sort of 6505-cross-Uberschall tone (the "Barbarian X" at least)

What hte hell, i'll throw some pedals in too;

- Devi.Ever
- Zvex
- Gig-Fx
- Moog
- Death By Audio
- ProTone


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2010)

What about Axe-FX? Do you think they'd want more dealers?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't hurt to ask 

EDIT: And I'm sure you'd get a few customers from here for one


----------



## Edroz (Jan 6, 2010)

i know Brunetti won't be at NAMM this year, and i know i've given you their contact info before, but you REALLY need to play an XLII R-EVO, O59 and Mercury some day...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2010)

Edroz said:


> i know Brunetti won't be at NAMM this year, and i know i've given you their contact info before, but you REALLY need to play an XLII R-EVO, O59 and Mercury some day...



I'd love to connect with Brunetti, I really would. They're still in my plans, but sadly since i have *very* limited resources I need to prioritize other brands right now. I'm also honestly trying to get away from dealing with companies without US distribution. Importing is such a huge pain in the ass and very costly, especially when the US dollar is a piece of shit like it is now. I'm getting raped on Caparisons these days, it's barely even worth it, but I persevere because I love Caparisons.



Demoniac said:


> Can't hurt to ask
> 
> EDIT: And I'm sure you'd get a few customers from here for one



Perhaps but if they're selling it direct for the same price it's kind of a waste of time.


----------



## Isan (Jan 7, 2010)

dont know if anyone said it but jet city amps


----------



## etiam (Jan 7, 2010)

And that actually reminds me of Port City. Cabinets used by people from Fredrik of Opeth to Greg Howe. Pretty neat looking, too.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2010)

I signed up with Flaxwood Guitars! Everyone is telling me they are totally badass, so I'm really excited to try them at NAMM. Thanks for the suggestions, keep 'em coming


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 7, 2010)

If there is anything I'd like to see from the Axe Palace (and you can totally disregard this if you like since I'm probably out of your customer range since I live in the UK!) is a bit more info about products, amps in particular. It's always good to get the info, particularly some of the more obscure ones like Riveras. I never believe what I read on manufacturer websites ("This amp is the tightest thing you'll ever hear" - and then its just not. Not mentioning any names *cough*mesa*cough*) so its always good to get some info from someone a bit closer to the player.

The Rivera Mick Thomson sig for example, seems to be a very intriguing amp, but there is no info about it on your site, and I don't trust what Rivera themselves say about them


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> If there is anything I'd like to see from the Axe Palace (and you can totally disregard this if you like since I'm probably out of your customer range since I live in the UK!) is a bit more info about products, amps in particular. It's always good to get the info, particularly some of the more obscure ones like Riveras. I never believe what I read on manufacturer websites ("This amp is the tightest thing you'll ever hear" - and then its just not. Not mentioning any names *cough*mesa*cough*) so its always good to get some info from someone a bit closer to the player.
> 
> The Rivera Mick Thomson sig for example, seems to be a very intriguing amp, but there is no info about it on your site, and I don't trust what Rivera themselves say about them



You raise an excellent point, and believe me I'm right there with you. Detailed descriptions, honest takes, video demos, sound clips, user reviews, etc are all elements I've been planning to implement for my website since day one. It's especially important for me to do this ASAP because 'hands on' knowledge and insight is what I'm all about with the products I carry.

The problem is there just seems to never be enough time in the day to do all the things I want. I really could use a partner or something to ease the workload as it's tough running a business as a 'one man show'. You would not believe how much of my day is dominated by simple things like answering emails, packing/shipping, running errands, etc.

That said after the NAMM show I'm going to really go full-force and try to get the website up to speed. I also am working on a Facebook page that people can check out for the latest news/pics of new arrivals. A MySpace and Youtube channel are in the works too. So much I want to do, so little time!

PS: I've sold a few KR7s, they're great amps. If you want the low-down on that thing and don't want to wait for me to update the page on my website, feel free to PM me any questions you might have and I'll fill you in.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 7, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> You raise an excellent point, and believe me I'm right there with you. Detailed descriptions, honest takes, video demos, sound clips, user reviews, etc are all elements I've been planning to implement for my website since day one. It's especially important for me to do this ASAP because 'hands on' knowledge and insight is what I'm all about with the products I carry.
> 
> The problem is there just seems to never be enough time in the day to do all the things I want. I really could use a partner or something to ease the workload as it's tough running a business as a 'one man show'. You would not believe how much of my day is dominated by simple things like answering emails, packing/shipping, running errands, etc.
> 
> ...



If I had the money for one I'd be on to you like a shot, but I'd need to save some pennies first. I'd love to chat about amps, but I know you are a busy guy so I'd rather not waste your time!

And I can only imagine the cost of shipping an amp and a head to the UK, and the ridiculous taxes my scumbag government would slap on top of that


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> If I had the money for one I'd be on to you like a shot, but I'd need to save some pennies first. I'd love to chat about amps, but I know you are a busy guy so I'd rather not waste your time!
> 
> And I can only imagine the cost of shipping an amp and a head to the UK, and the ridiculous taxes my scumbag government would slap on top of that



That's cool, but I just meant I'd be happy to tell you about the amp if you were curious about it or answer any questions you might have. I wasn't coming from a "so I could sell you one" standpoint. I don't even think I'm allowed to ship those to Europe technically 

I always have time to talk to you guys. I don't know if you use AIM but I'm always easy to find there. I have MSN as well but don't use that as much.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 7, 2010)

definitely check out MI audio, 
mike is just about to release a series of high gain amps that are pitched to slay the european high gain amp market. I've played a prototype and it totally fucking blew my mind.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd love to see you carrying Suhr guitars and amps man, especially amps. Every time I hear one I'm more and more driven towards buying one! 

BTW I don't suppose you've heard anything more about my guitar, have you? I can't wait for this thing man, it's going to be so damn epic


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2010)

Dusty201087 said:


> I'd love to see you carrying Suhr guitars and amps man, especially amps. Every time I hear one I'm more and more driven towards buying one!
> 
> BTW I don't suppose you've heard anything more about my guitar, have you? I can't wait for this thing man, it's going to be so damn epic



I'm scheduled to visit Bernie's shop while I'm out there, so I'll be checking up on all the guitars in production in person then. Of course I'll update you on what I know, perhaps snap some progress pics


----------



## kmanick (Jan 8, 2010)

ya take some "progress pics" if you can


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 8, 2010)

I've heard great things about Nordstrand and Motor City Pickups. If they're present, you may want look into them and see what they're all about.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I've heard great things about Nordstrand and Motor City Pickups. If they're present, you may want look into them and see what they're all about.



I have my hands full with BKP and DiMarzio as it is, but I probably could take on one more boutique brand. I am considering whether to take on Seymour Duncan or EMG as well. 



kmanick said:


> ya take some "progress pics" if you can



Sure Nick.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 9, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I'm scheduled to visit Bernie's shop while I'm out there, so I'll be checking up on all the guitars in production in person then. Of course I'll update you on what I know, perhaps snap some progress pics


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Nick, I understand the current model of the shop w/ high-end boutique gear, but what do you see as the future of the AxePalace? Are you going to eventually carry Basses and amps? Hardware? Diversify the guitar line with the likes of Tyler, Thorn, Collings, Trussart, and amps like Headstrong, Dr. Z, Swart...etc? Hollowbody's? Eastman and Peerless seem to be really growing in popularity in the jazz crowd. I know all that is down the road, but just curious because I think the answers to those questions would taylor my list of stuff to check out differently.

For stuff that would fit in with the current line up...
*Amps*;
Basson Sound - Sold through GC, MF, and SamAsh, but they are Vader-not-Vader style cabs. Worth a look see. Garry Goodman plays through their bass cabs so they can probably handle quite a frequency range.
Bogner
Custom Audio Amplification/Suhr (I see you've got them under the FX section, but dont have any amps).
Diamond Amplification - Tied in with Dean Zalinsky who is a chooch if youve ever talked to him in person...But worth a look.
Fuchs Audio Technology - Viper is the high gain head.
Koch - Supernova is a 5 channel Clean, Crunch, Gain, High Gain, Ultra Gain...I'm curious! 
Since you've got Parker and Washburn USA, are you going to cover Randall then as well?
Soldano
Splawn
THD

I didnt say Conford because I've read from another retailer that the MK50 II's are hit and miss from the manufacturer. And same with reliability with Egnater.

*Pedals*;
Fulltone
Keeley
Xotic

*Guitars*;
Brian Moore
I dont think you're interested with Fender as a company, or want to start carrying / competing with prices on brands that GC and their online shops sell, but the new Charvels are pretty rad.
Heritage - If you want to carry a Gibson style line, but not deal with them, this is the way to go.
Suhr

*Pickups*;
APC Pickups
Jason Lollar - These dont really fit the shop so far, but he makes a low wind 7 string pickup that has my attention.
CAA/Suhr again.

*Hardware*;
Ever thought about becoming an All-Parts dealer just to get Tremol-No's? You could add on an installation service.
Sperzel - I love em' and they come in a bazillion rad colours too.


----------



## Daiephir (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd add:

*Amps*
Actually nothing to say here, you already have Diezel and others already mentionned Bogner, Soldano and ENGL.

*Pedals*

Maybe T-Rex (the Bloody Mary is eyeing me, I'll need to buy one one day)

*Guitars*

- Dean Guitars (  )
- ESP/LTD

*Pickups*

- Q-Tuners
- Seymour Duncan
- Any other pickup brand? (Kent Armstrong maybe or Schaller?)

*Hardware*

- Sperzel
- Hipshot
- Kalher
- Schaller
- Gotoh
- Q-Parts (definatelly)
- Graphtech
- Grover

*Cables*

- Your own brand of home made ones?
- Monster

Also, dont forget to take lots and lots o' pics at NAMM


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2010)

First off I'd like to thank both of you for such thoughtful, thorough posts. This kind of thing is exactly what I was hoping for when I started this thread, so thanks 

Now on to the responses..



God Hand Apostle said:


> Hey Nick, I understand the current model of the shop w/ high-end boutique gear, but what do you see as the future of the AxePalace? Are you going to eventually carry Basses and amps? Hardware? Diversify the guitar line with the likes of Tyler, Thorn, Collings, Trussart, and amps like Headstrong, Dr. Z, Swart...etc? Hollowbody's? Eastman and Peerless seem to be really growing in popularity in the jazz crowd. I know all that is down the road, but just curious because I think the answers to those questions would taylor my list of stuff to check out differently.



The future is open ended really. I'm open to expanding my horizons and carrying all sorts of diverse things. My only rule is that it be nice, I don't want to be associated with anything junky. That doesn't mean everything I carry has to be $2000+, if something is inexpensive yet nice I'll give it a shot. I did that with the high-end Fernandes guitars and it didn't work out so well, no one cared, but I'd try again.

Yes I plan on carrying bass guitars and amps. Some of the companies I work with now make basses, such as Vigier, Bernie Rico, Caparison, G&L, Parker, and so on. Diezel is introducing a bass amp soon as well which should be crazy. But yes, eventually I will carry bass specific lines, but it's silly for me to do that now at this stage. I need to concentrate on what I know best for the time being and expand as I go.

As for diversifying the guitar line up, I feel like I've already done that actually. However after the brands I plan on bringing at the NAMM show are announced I think that'll become even more clear 



God Hand Apostle said:


> For stuff that would fit in with the current line up...
> *Amps*;
> Basson Sound - Sold through GC, MF, and SamAsh, but they are Vader-not-Vader style cabs. Worth a look see. Garry Goodman plays through their bass cabs so they can probably handle quite a frequency range.
> Bogner
> ...



Thanks for all that. I've never considered Fuchs before but I'll check them out. Most of the others I already have on my radar. I didn't know that about Cornford either, thanks for the heads up!

Yes as a Parker/Washburn USA dealer I could get Randalls too. I will at some point they're very low on my list of priorities. I have my eyes on some other amp brands for the immediate/near future 



God Hand Apostle said:


> *Pedals*;
> Fulltone
> Keeley
> Xotic



Second time I've been recommended Xotic. I added them to my favorite list on my iphone NAMM app 



God Hand Apostle said:


> *Guitars*;
> Brian Moore
> I dont think you're interested with Fender as a company, or want to start carrying / competing with prices on brands that GC and their online shops sell, but the new Charvels are pretty rad.
> Heritage - If you want to carry a Gibson style line, but not deal with them, this is the way to go.
> Suhr



Brian Moore and Suhr are two I'd check out. Charvel is cool but yeah, I have no desire to deal with Fender right now. Also, I'm proud of the G&L stuff I've been getting in and that sort of covers the Charvel/Fender territory you know?

Heritage? Hmm... interesting, something that probably wouldn't be a bad idea but I'd have to educate myself on them way more. I honestly don't know much about them yet.



God Hand Apostle said:


> *Pickups*;
> APC Pickups
> Jason Lollar - These dont really fit the shop so far, but he makes a low wind 7 string pickup that has my attention.
> CAA/Suhr again.



Definitely interested in some of those. Bare Knuckle makes low output 7-string pickups too by the way, so I have that covered somewhat. I'm open minded though!



God Hand Apostle said:


> *Hardware*;
> Ever thought about becoming an All-Parts dealer just to get Tremol-No's? You could add on an installation service.
> Sperzel - I love em' and they come in a bazillion rad colours too.



Yep I'll be a Sperzel dealer soon. They've been on my radar for a while. I can get Tremol-Nos already sort of but maybe.



Daiephir said:


> I'd add:
> 
> *Amps*
> Actually nothing to say here, you already have Diezel and others already mentionned Bogner, Soldano and ENGL.



Yep, all those I plan on carrying sooner rather than later. In some cases perhaps as early as next week.



Daiephir said:


> *Guitars*
> 
> - Dean Guitars (  )
> - ESP/LTD



I'd love to be an ESP dealer, I've always liked the ESP/LTDs I've owned. As for Dean, I think I'll pass.



Daiephir said:


> *Pickups*
> 
> - Q-Tuners
> - Seymour Duncan
> - Any other pickup brand? (Kent Armstrong maybe or Schaller?)



Definitely will be picking up Seymour Duncan eventually. Q-Tuners...really not sure. I'd have to play them some more and see if it's something I can get behind.



Daiephir said:


> *Hardware*
> 
> - Sperzel
> - Hipshot
> ...



Some of those I'll definitely be hooking up with, but in general the "accessories" market is not my thing. In due time though...



Daiephir said:


> Also, dont forget to take lots and lots o' pics at NAMM



Of course! I don't know if you saw my 2009 edition but this one will be even more epic


----------



## Daiephir (Jan 10, 2010)

Epicness is always good! I'm gonna find youre '09 thread and read it trought.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 11, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I actually did post some of the Parkers I ordered on my website last week. There's going to be some huge Parker news/changes coming next week, so stay tuned.
> 
> Thanks for the Dragonfly tidbit, I really had no idea people dug those. After the new models are revealed, let me know which ones tickle your fancy


 
Pretty much all of em  The one im mainly interested in is the prototype that had the floyd on it. Either that or Adam D's model in a non signature model form. The bolt on ones are good but not sure im into those. Then again i love everything Parker  Now if they only made a 7 (and 8 string ) string Dragonfly...


----------



## silentrage (Jan 11, 2010)

Huge parker news? A parker 7 string?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Huge parker news? A parker 7 string?



Thats not going to happen I'm afraid.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 11, 2010)

i still think if you carry the brands you do you should also carry ENGL it would make a very complete high end line up in your shop


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> i still think if you carry the brands you do you should also carry ENGL it would make a very complete high end line up in your shop



Working on it. I have a meeting scheduled with ENGL that _they _solicited, so we'll see if we can come to an agreement.

I leave tomorrow. Very excited yet so burnt out; I had a million things to do today at the shop and at home to prepare.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 11, 2010)

dude i'm gunna be glued to my comp at the end of each day waiting for pics and adventures of epicness

\m/

THEY solicited eh, looks like they may be interested in your store and what it aims to do, sweet


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> dude i'm gunna be glued to my comp at the end of each day waiting for pics and adventures of epicness
> 
> \m/
> 
> THEY solicited eh, looks like they may be interested in your store and what it aims to do, sweet



You'd think so. Either that or they just want to tell me to fuck off to my face for ragging on the Powerball so many times haha. I do dig the Invader, Savage, and some of their models though so I'd be down for being a dealer.


----------



## NDG (Jan 11, 2010)

Wizard Amplification
Elmwood Amps

Not exactly sure I would say they're ideal for metal, but they have a great sound.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2010)

NDG said:


> Wizard Amplification
> Elmwood Amps
> 
> Not exactly sure I would say they're ideal for metal, but they have a great sound.




Elmwood isn't exhibiting this year, but I met them last year. Great amps. I didn't try Wizard yet. BTW I'm all for things that sound great, even if they're not good for metal.


----------



## NDG (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool. 

Is Komet Amplification showing? I would be curious to hear your opinion of their amps.

Also would suggest Roccaforte if it hasn't been mentioned and if they're showing. Edit* nevermind. according to their website, they are factory direct now.


----------



## g93 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd like to see ENGL as well. I've got the GAS really bad


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2010)

NDG said:


> Cool.
> 
> Is Komet Amplification showing? I would be curious to hear your opinion of their amps.
> 
> Also would suggest Roccaforte if it hasn't been mentioned and if they're showing. Edit* nevermind. according to their website, they are factory direct now.



I've never heard of Komet or Roccaforte. I must be really out of the loop these days. I'll try and scope them out if they're exhibiting. Thanks! 



g93 said:


> I'd like to see ENGL as well. I've got the GAS really bad



Cool.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 11, 2010)

BTW Nick, It looks like Fuchs doesnt have the Viper anymore. They have revamped and renamed it. 

Fuchs Audio Technology Introduces The New Mantis 50 and Mantis 100 Series Amplifiers at 2010 NAMM Show - Fuchs - 2010-01-10 | Harmony-Central.com


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2010)

God Hand Apostle said:


> BTW Nick, It looks like Fuchs doesnt have the Viper anymore. They have revamped and renamed it.
> 
> Fuchs Audio Technology Introduces The New Mantis 50 and Mantis 100 Series Amplifiers at 2010 NAMM Show - Fuchs - 2010-01-10 | Harmony-Central.com



Alright cool.


----------



## dpm (Jan 13, 2010)

Nick, baby, how about Cool Picks? I have no idea if they'll be at NAMM but I'm hooked on what I think are the Cool Phat Cats, very similar shape to the Dunlop XL but with better grip and better sounding attack IMO. Cool Music INC


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 13, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I've never heard of...Roccaforte..



That one surprises me...I was thinking of buying one of their "Bastard" clean boost pedals like 6+ years ago. Doug posts on HC, also.


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 13, 2010)

Bogner - (if your aiming to be a high end dealer of boutique amps, you cant NOT have Bogners)

Orange 

Dr. Z - They amazing amps (not really for the metal guys), and the guy behind the amps is a true craftsman, and knows as much about amps as anyone else out there.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Nick its been awhile since we've talked but heres a couple ideas for you. 

Amps:
Two Rock-They are very spendy but they have so many models that just sound amazing

Fuchs-Another brand for the blues or classic rock guys but they also have the high gain Viper and just recently introduced anothe high gain model.

Dr. Z-Very cool amps that are typically low wattage but very loud and sound awesome.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2010)

dpm said:


> Check out MI Audio, I think they'll be there. The MI pedals are great and so is the Revelation amp. Looks like they might be releasing a new high gain amp at NAMM - MI Audio Amplification
> 
> Red Witch pedals from New Zealand are excellent too. If you're considering getting into that side of things they're worth a look.



Hell yeah I would love a review of the MI Audio Revelation from someone on here.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 14, 2010)

Engl and Bogner FTW


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 14, 2010)

just read through here and saw that you did mention eventually wanting to add basses and related gear to your inventory/dealerships...please do, i'm hardly in the market for a high end bass right now, but when i am, i'd definitely check out your shop first

and since you mentioned working with G&L already, if they were to happen to know that a 5-string 24-fret bass with P+J pickups with a Jazz style neck profile were to be in existence, it probably wouldn't go unappreciated


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 15, 2010)

if he ever deals bass gear, Ampeg must be on that list, it's a must

also, has Nick started a NAMM pic/adventure thread yet?


----------



## Decipher (Jan 15, 2010)

I suspect we'll see an epic thread either late tonight or early tomorrow..... Can't fucking wait!! Need me some Rivera pr0n!!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 17, 2010)

Epic picstory w/ videos coming guys, probably tonight but if not, tomorrow. I wanted to include everything from the trip in it, as there were some cool things going on outside of NAMM too 

Just a quick note though: the most amazing guitars we played at the show were Flaxwoods IMO. Unreal. I knew it from the moment I picked it up too, just has an unbelievable feel to it that makes you go "wow". Insanely clever designs. I will probably be switching to those when I get back.

Other highlights on the guitar front were Suhr and Vigier.


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 17, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Epic picstory w/ videos coming guys, probably tonight but if not, tomorrow. I wanted to include everything from the trip in it, as there were some cool things going on outside of NAMM too
> 
> Just a quick note though: the most amazing guitars we played at the show were Flaxwoods IMO. Unreal. I knew it from the moment I picked it up too, just has an unbelievable feel to it that makes you go "wow". Insanely clever designs. I will probably be switching to those when I get back.
> 
> Other highlights on the guitar front were Suhr and Vigier.



Suhr and Vigier bringing super-high quality awesome mindblowing instruments to NAMM? Color me surprised 


can't wait for the pix!


----------



## powergroover (Jan 17, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Epic picstory w/ videos coming guys, probably tonight but if not, tomorrow. I wanted to include everything from the trip in it, as there were some cool things going on outside of NAMM too
> 
> Just a quick note though: the most amazing guitars we played at the show were Flaxwoods IMO. Unreal. I knew it from the moment I picked it up too, just has an unbelievable feel to it that makes you go "wow". Insanely clever designs. I will probably be switching to those when I get back.
> 
> Other highlights on the guitar front were Suhr and Vigier.



can't wait to see


----------



## cyril v (Jan 17, 2010)

looking forward to hear the flaxwood guitars, the stuff they're working on is very intriguing.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 17, 2010)

Can I be selfish and ask that you upload vids to another site in addition to youtube? 
Or maybe email a compressed copies to me.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 17, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Can I be selfish and ask that you upload vids to another site in addition to youtube?
> Or maybe email a compressed copies to me.



I'll see what I can do. Whats wrong with youtube? Blocked at work or something?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 17, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I'll see what I can do. Whats wrong with youtube? Blocked at work or something?



IIRC dude is in China, their stuff is all filtered and blocked.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm definitely hanging out to see your NAMM pics and vids, Nick. Seems like no time since your last NAMM pics thread. Coincidentally, one year on - what was your highlight of last year's NAMM? (that's if the NAMM's haven't all jumbled themselves up in your mind)


----------



## etiam (Jan 17, 2010)

Very glad to see you liked the Flaxwoods, and that they were even at NAMM to begin with. We could use more US retailers of them, though I admit I don't intend to spend $3K on a guitar anytime soon. 

Which model/s did you play?


----------



## silentrage (Jan 17, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I'll see what I can do. Whats wrong with youtube? Blocked at work or something?



Yeah, looks like I'll be in china for a few years if this gig works out, which means no youtube, no craigslist, no google, no made in usa gear, and no white chicks.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2010)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I'm definitely hanging out to see your NAMM pics and vids, Nick. Seems like no time since your last NAMM pics thread. Coincidentally, one year on - what was your highlight of last year's NAMM? (that's if the NAMM's haven't all jumbled themselves up in your mind)



Pics/vids coming tomorrow (Monday)! I'd do it tonight, but I just had the craziest night of my life. I freakin' love California. It's hard to think about gear right now but I'll try and answer a few PMs/etc before bed.

Highlight of last year's NAMM? Well, last year was very different. It was my first NAMM and I was really nervous. It was very overwhelming but I had a blast. It's hard to pick a singular moment, most of my favorite memories were from outside the show, but I guess I'd say playing Vigiers and hanging out with those guys. Great people, lots of laughs. 

I can tell you already though that this year's NAMM is going to be 1000x more memorable. My bandmate/friend came along this year and we did so much fun stuff that I'll remember forever, and the NAMM show itself was really cool too. Besides falling in love with the Flaxwoods (and many of the 100000's of smoking hot broads that grow from trees out here), I'll remember the time hanging out at the Fryette Amplification booth a lot. They are the coolest people I've met out here. Their artists relations guy Marc is hilarious and awesome; talking shop and hearing stories from Steven Fryette (what a character!) was great, and even their awesome Pantera-loving accountant Hitomi was great. Just great people, super friendly, really made me feel proud to be associated with them. The fact their new amp kicked my ass was secondary to that.



etiam said:


> Very glad to see you liked the Flaxwoods, and that they were even at NAMM to begin with. We could use more US retailers of them, though I admit I don't intend to spend $3K on a guitar anytime soon.
> 
> Which model/s did you play?



The Flaxwoods sell in the $1500-2100 range, not sure where you're getting the $3000 figure from. I played all of them, they're all identical but just have different colors and pickups. Each and every one was perfect, I cant wait to get started with these guys. I will be buying 2 for myself most likely, as will my bandmate who swore (until now) that he'd never buy a 6-string again.



silentrage said:


> Yeah, looks like I'll be in china for a few years if this gig works out, which means no youtube, no craigslist, no google, no made in usa gear, and no white chicks.



No problem dude, I'll hook you up with them one way or another


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool stuff Nick, looking forward to pics and vids man. 



zimbloth said:


> Their artists relations guy Marc is hilarious and awesome



Yeah speaking of which, if you chat with him again, tell him my freakin' 2x12 CLX is the standard bottom-mounting head version and to sell me the headshell already!   My email exchanges with him left a pretty bitter taste in my mouth, if I didn't love the amp so much I'd move it out of spite.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Cool stuff Nick, looking forward to pics and vids man.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah speaking of which, if you chat with him again, tell him my freakin' 2x12 CLX is the standard bottom-mounting head version and to sell me the headshell already!   My email exchanges with him left a pretty bitter taste in my mouth, if I didn't love the amp so much I'd move it out of spite.



Yeah I'm not really going to tell him that, just wait until things settle down from NAMM and then talk to him. This last week or so has been crazy for all of us.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 19, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Pics/vids coming tomorrow (Monday)!



Oh, cool! I've been scouring the web looking for NAMM info, and the problem is I can't trust the reviewers or get much info. You know your stuff though, so I'm gonna pull up a chair and wait for class to start!



silentrage said:


> Yeah, looks like I'll be in china for a few years if this gig works out, which means no youtube, no craigslist, no google, no made in usa gear, and no white chicks - just Asian chicks as far as the eye can see!!.


Fixed.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 19, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Fixed.



You win!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright guys, I caught up on my sleep, back in town finally. Picstory coming in a few hours! That was one of the best weeks of my life, so much fun!


----------



## kmanick (Jan 19, 2010)

good now get to uiploading already!!!!!!
Just kidding 
good to have you back in one piece!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 20, 2010)

kmanick said:


> good now get to uiploading already!!!!!!
> Just kidding
> good to have you back in one piece!



Uploading the pics now. Thread will be posted shortly!


----------



## powergroover (Jan 20, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Uploading the pics now. Thread will be posted shortly!



yeahhhh


----------



## Lakeflower (Jan 20, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Uploading the pics now. Thread will be posted shortly!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-spectacular-300-pix-be-patient-56k-crew.html


----------



## Daiephir (Jan 20, 2010)

YES! IT IS FINALLY HERE! Nick, you did it again *high five*


----------

